# trunk water leak tsb 13272A fix (knock on wood)



## amandagripp (Sep 23, 2019)

foghorn14 said:


> My son bought a '12 certified pre-owned Cruze last December. The trunk was wet (damp) when we bought it, but it seemed as if it were only condensation and wasn't a large amount of water. The b2b warranty expired last May. Super dry summer no leaks. Flash forward to approximately December 15.
> 
> We've been having copious amounts of rain for two weeks. Guess what? Wet trunk. Called the dealer and was told cpo warranty wouldn't cover leaks. Anyway made me start hunting. Nothing like learning something for yourself, along with the help of my 16 year old son.
> 
> ...



Can you please send me the tbs on my email. [email protected]
I would highly appreciate it.ty so much


----------



## mv.estep (Feb 24, 2020)

foghorn14 said:


> My son bought a '12 certified pre-owned Cruze last December. The trunk was wet (damp) when we bought it, but it seemed as if it were only condensation and wasn't a large amount of water. The b2b warranty expired last May. Super dry summer no leaks. Flash forward to approximately December 15.
> 
> We've been having copious amounts of rain for two weeks. Guess what? Wet trunk. Called the dealer and was told cpo warranty wouldn't cover leaks. Anyway made me start hunting. Nothing like learning something for yourself, along with the help of my 16 year old son.
> 
> ...



Would appreciate it if you send it to me. I have a 2011 Cruze Eco with leaky trunk and I keep drying up. New to here and to owning a Cruze. 
[email protected]

Many Thanks!
-Estep


----------



## Zipwagon (Nov 16, 2020)

foghorn14 said:


> My son bought a '12 certified pre-owned Cruze last December. The trunk was wet (damp) when we bought it, but it seemed as if it were only condensation and wasn't a large amount of water. The b2b warranty expired last May. Super dry summer no leaks. Flash forward to approximately December 15.
> 
> We've been having copious amounts of rain for two weeks. Guess what? Wet trunk. Called the dealer and was told cpo warranty wouldn't cover leaks. Anyway made me start hunting. Nothing like learning something for yourself, along with the help of my 16 year old son.
> 
> ...


can you send it to me [email protected]


----------



## mblackford (Sep 5, 2016)

foghorn14 said:


> My son bought a '12 certified pre-owned Cruze last December. The trunk was wet (damp) when we bought it, but it seemed as if it were only condensation and wasn't a large amount of water. The b2b warranty expired last May. Super dry summer no leaks. Flash forward to approximately December 15.
> 
> We've been having copious amounts of rain for two weeks. Guess what? Wet trunk. Called the dealer and was told cpo warranty wouldn't cover leaks. Anyway made me start hunting. Nothing like learning something for yourself, along with the help of my 16 year old son.
> 
> ...


Can you please send to my email [email protected]?


----------



## Zipwagon (Nov 16, 2020)

mblackford said:


> Can you please send to my email [email protected]?





mblackford said:


> Can you please send to my email [email protected]?


Please send tbs to [email protected] Tks


----------



## LukDab (Mar 16, 2021)

foghorn14 said:


> My son bought a '12 certified pre-owned Cruze last December. The trunk was wet (damp) when we bought it, but it seemed as if it were only condensation and wasn't a large amount of water. The b2b warranty expired last May. Super dry summer no leaks. Flash forward to approximately December 15.
> 
> We've been having copious amounts of rain for two weeks. Guess what? Wet trunk. Called the dealer and was told cpo warranty wouldn't cover leaks. Anyway made me start hunting. Nothing like learning something for yourself, along with the help of my 16 year old son.
> 
> ...


I have a similar issue, would you be that kind and send me the TSB picture? lukasz . [email protected]. Thank you!!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Y'all, if you're gonna post a full email address online, at least put a space in there to reduce the spam bots absolutely smoking your inbox. for instance: joe @aol.com


----------



## KDP2k (Dec 8, 2021)

TSB pls dawidpopek59 @ op.pl thanks


----------



## DukeofPrunes (6 mo ago)

My daughter bought a used 2014 from a Chevy dealer (no warranty) & has the same problem (among others).
Can one of you who has received the TSR please send it to me?
dukeoprunes at icloud .com


----------

